

The 10 Commandments of Supporting Your Family - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/07/30/the-10-commandments-of-supporting-your-family/
Recovering alcoholics are really onto something. They've discovered over at AA that they can accomplish more with a support group in place than they can working individually. Their struggle with addiction seems a lot more manageable knowing that they're not alone in their struggle.  So where's the support group for those of us who support our families? Where are the Mom and Dad support groups? And what should these support groups even look like?

======
run4yourlives
Dude, I like to promote my blog too, but this has about as much relevance to
start-ups as a collection of the most loved songs about cucumbers.

At least make it remotely relevant before submitting, or you'll never win any
friends here.

~~~
wensing
I was a stay-at-home Dad while starting up my startup. Seems relevant to me,
as I thought about this stuff constantly. In fact, in PG's top reasons to not
start a startup, he lists "I have a family" as an excuse, and says that this
is a valid concern.

